# Problem z epsonem LX-1050

## erl

Kiedy drukuje poprzez CUPS-a to zawsze (niezależnie od ustawnien) drukuje mi poza kartką (zmiana marginesów nie pomaga) i dodaje znak $ na końcu wiersza  :Sad: 

----------

